# Url Weiterleiten



## Moritz K (19. September 2010)

Wei kan ich eine Url Weiterleiten?

Beispiel:

<form method="POST" action="/mserver.de=pull&11">
  S-Format="TEXT/CSV" S-Label-Fields="TRUE" -->
  <p>Dein Nick-Name: <input type="text" name="T1" size="20"></p>
</form>

Es sollte am Ende die Url SO weitergeleitet werden:   MEINE-URL[eingabe des users]meien Url.


THHHXXX

Moritz Kloosner Simmner


----------



## Parantatatam (19. September 2010)

Allein mit HTML wird das nicht möglich sein. Du könntest es klientseitig mit Javascript lösen oder serverseitig beispielsweise mit PHP. Stichpunkt bei Ersterem wäre window.location.href und bei Letzterem header().


----------



## Moritz K (19. September 2010)

einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> Allein mit HTML wird das nicht möglich sein. Du könntest es klientseitig mit Javascript lösen oder serverseitig beispielsweise mit PHP. Stichpunkt bei Ersterem wäre window.location.href und bei Letzterem header().


 
Schwierig Schwierig.....


Eigendlich will ich ja nur das ich  einfach auf ***  weiterleiten will.

Php wär bessa /-

Gibts da ein Turturial?


----------



## Dr Dau (19. September 2010)

Hallo!

Nehme GET anstatt POST.

Funktioniert:
	
	
	



```
<form action="http://www.google.de/search" method="get">
    <input type="text" name="q">
    <input type="submit" value="suchen">
</form>
```
Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Moritz K (19. September 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Nehme GET anstatt POST.
> 
> ...




Ich bin jetzt kein Bisschen weiter.....
....
....
....
....


----------



## sheel (19. September 2010)

PHP ist also möglich?
Such einmal nach Header Location oder meta refresh
Jeweils die ersten Einträge haben die Lösung


----------

